# ASUS K8N4-E Mainboard



## fragger1 (4. August 2008)

Hallo und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem. Meinen alten Rechner wollte ich wieder frisch machen und habe Windows neuinstalliert... lief alles Super. Doch nun wollte ich die Treiber für das Mainboard installieren. Lege die CD ein, und gehe auf Treiber doch auf der CD werden die Treiber garnicht angezeigt, da dachte ich, ich mach es Manuel. Bin dann auf die CD gegen (öffnen) dann zu den Treiber geklickt und auf die install.exe doch sie lädt kur an und dann abbruch. Habe bei ASUS.com gegoogelt nach Treibern doch keine gefunden. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer weiterhelfen.
Würde mich um Antowrt freuen.

mfg


ps: Die treiber CD zeigt auch auf anderen Computern keine Treiber an.

Treiber CD

http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/8241/nvidiain4.jpg

http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/3971/driverszk1.png

Mainboard

http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/7695/asusqy4.jpg


----------



## _Lupo_ (4. August 2008)

Hi,

würde dir ja gerne einen Direktlink geben, das geht aber auf der Asus-Page nicht. Also mach folgendes:

1. Diese Seite aufrufen: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de
2. Bei "Produkt auswählen" wählst du "Hauptplatine" (danach musste ich auch etwas suchen ... warum heißt das nicht Mainboard? )
3. Im nächsten Dropdown "Serie auswählen" nimmst du "Socket 754"
4. Dann wählst du noch dein Mainboard aus

Dann findest du unter Utilities den Chipsatz-Treiber und auch alles andre was du brauchen wirst


----------



## fragger1 (4. August 2008)

Und welcher ist der bessere ? Mir sagen diese Fachbegriffe wie " ATK 0110 virtual device " oder "Ai Booster Utility V2.00.70" nichts.

Aber ersmal Dankeschön


----------



## _Lupo_ (4. August 2008)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn? Dann kann ich dir einfach die nötigen Sachen direkt raussuchen  (Gib bitte auch mit an ob 32- oder 64-Bit-Version =))


----------



## fragger1 (4. August 2008)

XP 32 bit...


----------



## _Lupo_ (4. August 2008)

okay, dann unter Audio das vierte, wo Win XP drübersteht und bei Utilities das dritte (steht auch Win XP drüber). Dsa sollte alles sein was du brauchst.


----------



## fragger1 (5. August 2008)

aso beide ?


----------



## _Lupo_ (5. August 2008)

Ja, das eine ist der Soundtreiber und das andere ist der Chipsatz-Treiber fürs Mainboard!


----------

